# If Azza got a dollar



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2016)

If Azza got a dollar for every time Griff mentioned his name on this forum he would be able to finish that kiddie rape wagon he's been working on forever, just sayin....


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2016)

you been using the search feature again? I?m mentioned a lot, i don?t need the attention, I?m actually a reclusive person, very private, my wagon has a new motor, getting it ready to race....as for Griffith, I?ve heard WANKING OFF is a great pastime for those to have that cant afford a $2 dollar hooker...


----------



## Watson (Feb 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you been using the search feature again? I?m mentioned a lot, i don?t need the attention, I?m actually a reclusive person, very private, my wagon has a new motor, getting it ready to race....as for Griffith, I?ve heard WANKING OFF is a great pastime for those to have that cant afford a $2 dollar hooker...



your old lady only charges a dime and still id rather wank....


----------



## Watson (Feb 11, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> If Azza got a dollar for every time Griff mentioned his name on this forum he would be able to finish that kiddie rape wagon he's been working on forever, just sayin....



If I mentioned his name once I could buy his wagon and get change....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2016)

I aint no Doctor


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you been using the search feature again? I?m mentioned a lot, i don?t need the attention, I?m actually a reclusive person, very private, my wagon has a new motor, getting it ready to race....as for Griffith, I?ve heard WANKING OFF is a great pastime for those to have that cant afford a $2 dollar hooker...


how much does a $2 hooker cost these days


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2016)

depends on currency exchange rate and breed of Hooker, Mexicans with dicks are cheap Griffith was saying....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I aint no Doctor



Why don't you head down to Griffith and sort this grudge match out?

Only weapons allowed are defibrillators and brown eyes


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 13, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Why don't you head down to Griffith and sort this grudge match out?
> 
> Only weapons allowed are defibrillators and brown eyes


do they even lift


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Why don't you head down to Griffith and sort this grudge match out?
> 
> Only weapons allowed are defibrillators and brown eyes



I?ve won then, mute point


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------

